# Axminster AXFS18 questions



## CraftNav (2 Apr 2007)

Greetings all 

My new toy (Axminster AXFS18) arrived today and was rapidly set up in the workshop  and I am very impressed  
Can any other fellow AXFS18 owners answer any of the following: 

1.My table insert is MEGA tight (ie I had to tap it out from underneath with a block of wood :shock: ) How tight should it be ? 

2. The instructions do not show how to attach the blue flexi blower pipe (I have just used cable ties  ) is there a correct fixing ? 

3. As surgested by other members I will be getting the quick release from Hegner, but I am confused as to which type other people have bought :? 
is it the clock key & clock key screws or the small knurled thumb-wheel type? 

4. has anyone fitted a foot-switch to theirs? 

John


----------



## Taffy Turner (3 Apr 2007)

John,

To answer your questions in order: -

1) My table insert was quite tight too, but I eased it with a file and some wet and dry and now it is a nice fit. However, I don't use it as I cut myself a zero clearance insert from 3mm birch ply, and I now use this instead - it gives better support when cutting very intricate shapes in thin material. Also, it is flush with the table, which the supplied insert isn't quite.

2) I also had this problem. I also resorted to cable ties to fix it to the frame - works OK for me!  

3) I have both. I bought some of the normal clock screw blade clamps, and I also have the quick release one with the thumb wheel. The way I work is before I start cutting I set up 4 blades by clamping the bottom of the blades in the clock screw type blade carriers, and use the thumb wheel carrier in the top blade clamp. That way saves me time when the blade inevitably breaks - just pop another one in and carry on cutting.

4) No - I have thought about it, but the Hegner one is approx £50 IIRC - a rip-off as far as I am concerned! :evil: 
I did have a trawl around to see if I could find a cheaper one, but lost interest, as I find I don't need it. If you do go down this route you will need to disable or bypass the no-volt release switch on the saw, otherwise it won't work - you would have to hold the foot switch down and press the start button, which kind of defeats the object of having a foot switch for hands-free starting.

Good luck with the saw - don't forget to let us know how you get on!

Regards

Gary


----------



## chrispuzzle (3 Apr 2007)

Welcome to the honourable company of Scrolling Ax-men!

Haven't anything practical to add to Taffy's comments except that I found the table insert was, if anything, too loose.

Great saw to use though, isn't it?

My understanding is that the thumbwheel system is the "quick release" system and the clock key system is just a much more pleasant experience than using allen keys.

Chris


----------



## CraftNav (3 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the detailed reply.

Expect a lot more questions from me in the next few days.

I will post some pics when I get up to speed

Regards

John


----------

